# Cannot see a thread I watch



## pukasonqo

Not sure if this is the right place but here we go!
I have the Prince Harry and Meghan Markle thread on my watch list, I get notifications when there is a new post, I can write a post but cannot see the thread in the Celebrity Forums list
Appreciate any input!


----------



## Swanky

@Vlad


----------



## baghagg

Lol I have the opposite issue - I see several threads I put on "Ignore"


----------

